# OSX now supports viewing EOS R raw files right in the folder... sort of



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 27, 2018)

The latest version of OSX Mojave now has support for raw files from the EOS R, allowing you to view previews of the photos right in the folder. To get this to work on my machine, I had to first upgrade to Mojave, then go back and update the version of OSX again. Only the very latest version seems to work.

However, I noticed that when I used the "gallery view" where the individual photos are strung out along the bottom of the window and the currently selected photo is displayed larger above them, it doesn't actually display the photo larger. It just sits there with a gray spinny wheel as if it's trying to load the photo preview forever.

Well, I guess it's better than nothing. Hopefully they fix that. However, changing to icon view and blowing up the icon size to the point where you can get a sense of the photos does work.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 27, 2018)

Ugh, just be aware that if you upgrade, OSX got rid of the "cover flow" view and replaced it with something similar that just doesn't work as well for flipping through a bunch of raw files... I swear to god it's one step forward and two back with these people.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 28, 2018)

I found a method for getting cover flow view back on OSX Mojave. I can confirm that even after reverting to an old version of the Finder application, it still supports viewing EOS R files natively right in the folder. So, I'm somewhat happy. But using the old version of the finder in a newer version of OSX is a little buggy. (Can't empty trash or copy/paste files without encountering an error.) So, ultimately I'm just pissed at Apple for taking this very useful folder view out of OSX. 

Edit: I do not recommend using the workaround below. I've now realized that it causes an error when I try to rename files also, which means I cannot revert back to the other version of the finder app, which also means that I'm now stuck with this buggy version and will probably need to reinstall OSX.

https://medium.com/@andrew_marcus/get-back-cover-flow-in-mac-os-mojave-1baa5bf94934


----------

